# HP dv6000 NO Boot!!!



## carsfranchino (Jun 30, 2006)

This notebook stopped working and now is not booting up. 
Lights goes on but nothing on display. I tried an external monitor same problem. Brightness is ok.
Any clues???
Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st try to reseat the ram stick(s). Unplug it and remove the battery before you do this.


----------



## carsfranchino (Jun 30, 2006)

I tried that already. No changes.
Is something really weird because the computer worked perfectly and suddenly stopped working.
Can i try something else???
Thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried from AC power and just the battery?


----------



## carsfranchino (Jun 30, 2006)

Only with the battery.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi :wave:

Try running the laptop with one RAM stick, then the other. Also, all the external connectors except the power.

Try to run the laptop on AC power with the battery in, on AC power without the battery, and on just battery power.


----------



## carsfranchino (Jun 30, 2006)

One of the ram stick was the problem. I took it out and the computer is running again.
Is this normal??? What is the cause of this problem??? Heat???
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good. It means it was a bad DIMM, which can happen sometimes with low quality RAM. The easiest option is to replace it.


----------

